# Salted Smoked Kippers ( Herring)



## gsdressler (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I am looking for some smoked kippers that used to be readily avilable some time ago, but can't seem to find them anyore. They were herring fillets with  many of the bones still intact, and were very very salty. They were sold in small wooden boxes to suppliers, and then repackaged  on grocer trays or sold in bulk wrapped in freezer paper. They were cold smoked, I believe, so they would not need refridgeration. Does anyone know if these fish are still available, and where I could possibly find them?

Thank you!!

Greg


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2011)

MMMmmmmm, sounds great !

Can't help you with those, but I like these little snack cans (below).

Mrs Bear gets them for me at the Dollar store.








Bear


----------



## gsdressler (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Bear,

Yes, these are very good, that's foresure. I am able to get these at all of my local grocers. But, they still aren't what I'm looking for. The ones I'm looking for are a dry, salted, smoked fillet.

Thanks for the repy!!

Greg


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2011)

gsdressler said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> Yes, these are very good, that's foresure. I am able to get these at all of my local grocers. But, they still aren't what I'm looking for. The ones I'm looking for are a dry, salted, smoked fillet.
> 
> ...


Yup---That's what I figured.

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 21, 2011)

something like these blind robins?

http://www.wholey.com/moblrohe.html

I post about these on another thread. In order to not require refrigeration they need to have a 17% salt content.......Gag....But I ate my share back in the day


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> something like these blind robins?
> 
> http://www.wholey.com/moblrohe.html
> 
> I post about these on another thread. In order to not require refrigeration they need to have a 17% salt content.......Gag....But I ate my share back in the day




LOL---Those things were always terrible, but tasted Great with a couple (or more) beers!!!!

Bear


----------



## gsdressler (Sep 21, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> something like these blind robins?
> 
> http://www.wholey.com/moblrohe.html
> 
> I post about these on another thread. In order to not require refrigeration they need to have a 17% salt content.......Gag....But I ate my share back in the day


Those are the real McCoy!!  Yup, exactly what I was referring to. Thanks for the info Dan!!  I just hope I can have them shipped to me here in Canada. Thanks again!!

Greg


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 21, 2011)

These are the ones that I buy at the Dollar Store


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 24, 2011)

Quote:


Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Those things were always terrible, but tasted Great with a couple (or more) beers!!!!
> Bear


*Just a couple?????  LMAO Couple six packs.*

*JC*


----------



## gsdressler (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you for all of your help on this. I talked to my local grocer here at IGA(Sobey's) and I can get the smoked herring from them. The only drawback is that I must purchase a ten pound case. That should last for awhile. I best be stocking up on the suds.....going to be allot of thirsty days soon.


----------



## roller (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like you nailed it Dan !!!!! Good Job.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 29, 2011)

gsdressler said:


> The only drawback is that I must purchase a ten pound case. That should last for awhile.


Them thing's are so salty and dry they will probably last forever!

Glad you found a source, and hope you enjoy them.


----------



## barneypoo69 (Sep 30, 2011)

Another suggestion. Try to find an Asian Market (China Town). I think I've seen those in my area China Town.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've seen them in Vancouver BC in china town if that helps


----------



## gsdressler (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks to all that helped me out finding these, but believe it or not, I found that I can get them locally.....never would have thought it would be possible. My local IGA ( Sobeys) and Co-op can special order them for me. Like I said earlier though, they only come in 10 pound cases. But they will last a looonnggg time!!!

Thanks again everyone!!

Greg


----------



## tomn (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.wholey.com/kiheki3lb.html


----------



## maple man (May 10, 2012)

I will make my own as soon as my smoker is finished. They are delicious them ans smoked kiack and smoked mackerel.

Maple Man


----------



## tautologist (Jun 24, 2014)

This may be too far away, but the Price Chopper in Cortland NY often has them. I'm eating some now.  $8 a pound.


----------



## marie-ann (Aug 18, 2015)

Do you have the smoked kippers that were taken from the shelves several years ago? We have been unable to find any that compared to those processed in The Canadian Maritimes? The ones we liked had a Scotish Tartan on the package. I believe it was red with green and blue.


----------



## marie-ann (Aug 18, 2015)

The Smoked \Kippers I am looking for are NOT in a can!!! Those are horrible!!!


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 18, 2015)

bear, I'm with you, those are the ones I really like. however, my wife doesn't want to be anywhere near me after eating them, so I try to pick and choose when I snack on em.


----------



## 762376724277 (Jan 17, 2016)

gsdressler  did you ever find smoked dries herring in the wood boxes that used to be avLiable in A&P stores i have started looking i loved those salty fish  email me ; [email protected] if you can help  thanks much i've been looking on and off for 50 years  bob s


----------



## gsdressler (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi. I did find them. I was able to order a 10 lb.box from my Sobey's store. Go in and talk to them...maybe they can order you a box as well. My family loves them....but in moderation as they are very salty.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2016)

gsdressler said:


> Hi. I did find them. I was able to order a 10 lb.box from my Sobey's store. Go in and talk to them...maybe they can order you a box as well. My family loves them....but in moderation as they are very salty.


They're Great to take along Deer Hunting:

Take a Pocket full with you.

Tie one to each Boot lace & eat the rest.

The Deer will follow you, thinking you're a Walking Salt Lick!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## moikel (Aug 7, 2016)

I make a version using our sardines which are really a scaley mackerel. Alici sotto olio .

Mine are in an Italian style .

Its the cleaning & butterflying little fish thats the PIA .

If you want the method just let me know.


----------



## jollyeater (Nov 14, 2016)

You are looking for Kipperines.  Flat, very salty, small bones, dry, dark brown.  Very very tasty.  My grandpa ate them and I tried them and loved them.  Hard to find.  A fish shop should be able to help.


----------

